# How much is my 240SX worth?



## acb_22 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey All,

I've been in the market for a 300zx ... and was curious how much I could sell my 240 for ... it's a 1991, SE model, hatchback, with a 5spd transmission, 4-wheel steering, new tires, new brakes, new battery, new alternater, starter, radiator, newly recharged A/C, new water pump, it's a maroon color (great paint, wax), it's got 140,000 miles, been garaged since day 1, I'm the second owner (my father gave me the car following his stroke). I've put about $2,000 into the car for the past 35,000 miles or so ... hoping that's it for now! He NEVER had any problems with the car for the first 105,000 miles.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. I have pictures, just don't know how to upload them. 

Thanks,
Alex


----------

